
Linking Paul Graham's Essays with RoamResearch - linhub
I&#x27;m doing this little experiment on @RoamResearch , uploading and linking all Paul Graham&#x27;s essays. If you want to play around and help send a DM to @fpetra_ on Twitter with your email and will enable edition for you.<p>Link to essays: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;roamresearch.com&#x2F;#&#x2F;app&#x2F;fpetra&#x2F;graph 
Link to tweet: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;fpetra_&#x2F;status&#x2F;1244404974244823043?s=20<p>Would love to hear if anyone finds anything new on the future.<p>Stay safe!
======
yesenadam
This seems more like a Twitter..tweet than an HN item.

I'm not on twitter, hadn't heard of Roam Research. But went to check out the
/graph link, being a fan of pg's essays. Eventually found a page with essay
titles listed, opened one, each heading and paragraph has a bullet-point?!
Couldn't find any info on there about why or what for... The "?" help just has
a just of commands, didn't answer any of my Qs. 100% confusing. Maybe I'm not
the target audience. I didn't think it would be such a mystery though.

"enable edition"? No idea what that means. Guess you're just appealing to
existing..users (?). Anyway, I thought writing up my experience may be of some
use.

Also, what did you mean "if anyone finds anything new on (in?) the future"?

